# Teff - Overseeding Thin Stands of Grass????



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

As we wait on late summer/fall for completely redoing our hay fields, I'm considering putting down some Teff seed for this summer.

Here's where we stand:

We've got our first cut of hay off the fields. Our goal was to remove any 1st cut to sell and also take off whatever thatch was left over from years of neglect and only bush hogging. We also sprayed 2,4-D and in doing so, eliminated pretty much our weeds and with it, probably 50% of our yield - LOL.

Just for kicks - I've been reading about Teff. Sounds pretty interesting, it is an annual grass and sounds like something we might consider overseeding into what's left of our orchard/native grass fields. The goal would be 1) get decent cut later this summer (maybe 2) and if the Teff is as dense/competitive growing as what I read, choke out more weeds. 3) at the end of the season, everything is going to get round-up for a re-start and since Teff is an annual, no harm, no foul - I suppose it would die out anyway.

So the fields are already thin, we are going to kill off everything this fall and start over. What would be the harm/advantage to planting Teff while we wait? Also, weather is starting to get really warm here and I gather Teff does very well with heat. Perhaps a planting of Teff would give us some revenue towards our field redo costs that are coming.

We would make squares from the Teff.

Any comments, tips/advice are much appreciated.

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teff competes well in a fair fight. Going against established grasses, however thin, would not be considered a fair fight. The root systems of the established stand will vulture any rainfall (barring unusually wet summer conditions) before the teff can drink.

Ever see the Seinfeld where Kramer takes karate lessons with the kids? Kramer is the established grass. The kids are the teff.

Maybe burn the whole thing down now and plant something, teff or otherwise. As has been mentioned here many times, teff is hard to get dry. If you feel like you're still learning hay, maybe look at millet.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Teff competes well in a fair fight. Going against established grasses, however thin, would not be considered a fair fight. The root systems of the established stand will vulture any rainfall (barring unusually wet summer conditions) before the teff can drink.
> 
> Ever see the Seinfeld where Kramer takes karate lessons with the kids? Kramer is the established grass. The kids are the teff.


Yea - I thought about that too.

Another thought I had right after I posted was to hit these fields NOW with round-up instead of another shot of 2,4-d and go for a pure stand of Teff. The round-up is coming anyway. Maybe this would give me a one shot of some decent hay and some yield too between now and this fall.

Just considering my options - really appreciate the help!

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## RockyAcres (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't offer any pearls of wisdom gained from a successful planting, but I can share my lessons so far. I planted teff for the first time a few weeks ago, probably earlier than I should have. A week after I planted, we had a cold snap come through which consisted for day high temps of 55-60 degrees and evening temps in the 40s. As you have read, Teff likes warm weather but even despite my planting faux p aux, the stand has established decently and is providing more than it's fair share of competition against weeds. Against other grasses though, it's losing mightily. I hope that in a few weeks I'll be able to take a cutting off and the teff will recover better in the heat than the other grass and start to beat it out, otherwise I might be looking at a year of something not often heard.... teff/mix hay for sale.

So if you're just looking for weed control, I think your approach would be fine. If you're thinking that'd you like to have a pure Teff stand then I'd burn it down first and then plant. Also, I wouldn't work up the field after you burn down. The firmer the seedbed the better and make sure not to plant over 1/4" or so deep.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd kill off the existing stand with roudup so there wasn't competition for the teff and to have a pure stand of teff for hay not Mixed hay.Should be easier to sell then mixed hay.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Teff makes beautiful hay once you get it dry. Actually makes nice too moist hay, it just does not keep. Experience talking. According to the lit, Teff likes a tilled seedbed better than no till but I have not tried no till yet. you definitely have to roll the tar out of a tilled seedbed but it is clean when you start. Weed control from competition with teff is good as long as the weeds don't get a head start. If you are not going to till, definitely nuke it now with RU and seed immediately. RU does not have any residual that will effect germination but I think 2-4-d does. Plant sooner the better. Here we cut about every 28-30 days past plant weather permitting until frost. One light frost and teff is a goner. Typically make about 100 45# bales per acre on three years harvest experience. Good luck. Rick


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the info on the teff hay!

Bill


----------

